# CCDR permission



## LooseBoots (Sep 5, 2014)

Guys,

Does anyone know the likelyhood of the CCDR granting permission for a pool if it is within the building footprint and how long it takes to get that permission.

Our circumstance is that we are looking at a property that is a rebuild of a ruin and the area left is supposedly 25 squatre metres.

If anyone has any experience of this we would be grateful for the feedback.

My mail is [email protected]

Thanks in advance
Malcolm


----------

